# California X Chinchilla??



## Shell (Jun 13, 2010)

I got a 2 y/o California buck rabbit a few months ago and yesterday I picked up a doe Chinchilla.  She is a year old.  I want to cross breed them and am wondering what colors I might get with this cross.  My california is of course white with chocolate points and the Chinchilla is of course, gray Chinchilla colored.  The babies will be either sold or eaten and pelted.
If anyone has any ideas on what the bunnies would look like let me know!
Thanks!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 13, 2010)

Chin and Himi (Cal) are both in the C series, Cals have self and chins have Agouti in the A series, so (assuming that the parents are purebreds, and therefore aren't hiding any oddball recessives) all of your babies should be lightish Chins. They will probably have a white undercolor, rather than the blue-grey that the doe should show. 

If the parents are crossbreds that just happened to wind up that color, there are a few other possibilities.


----------



## Shell (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks!!  I believe the parents are pure bred.   I was hoping for chocolate pointed Chinchilla colored bunnies, but I will see what I get.  I also hope they have the darker eyes of the doe, not the red eyes of the buck.  Do you know anything about how that might turn out?


----------



## Shell (Jun 13, 2010)

And we are already off to a rough start.  Today he bit her on the lower eye lid and not it is all goopy and nasty looking.  I will get some ointment for it tomorrow.  Are bucks usually that agressive?  (I put her in with him, BTW)


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucks behavior is highly variable. Some are perfect gentlemen, others are brutes! I had one Mini Rex buck that was fall-in-your-arms friendly with people, but I felt sorry for any doe that I bred to him. With a buck like that, I always make sure the doe is really ready to breed, before I put her in with him, and get her out as soon as the deed is done.

As to eye color, the only rabbit colors with red eyes are the Ruby Eyed White (true albino) and the near albino Himi/Cal/Pointed White. While you could get agouti ticking on the points of a himi (the color, not the breed), you don't have to worry about getting himi eyes on a chin.


----------



## Shell (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks again bunnylady.  I was told by someone I sould get rid of my buck because he hit her in the eye, but I really like him and don't want to do that.  He has so much personality.    I have antibiotic ointment for ruby's eye and I hope that should take care of that soon.  I will look for signs that she wants to breed.  She might be bred already though, so I did mark it on my calendar.

Thanks for the info in the eye color.  I hope to get brown eyed bunnies. ( ;


----------

